# Vexagen HGH



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone come across this brand before?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zainny (Feb 9, 2013)

a friend of mine has been taking to for 2 weeks now..will let you know how he gets along


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

How did your pal get on with this


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

zainny said:


> a friend of mine has been taking to for 2 weeks now..will let you know how he gets along


How did you get on


----------



## zainny (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty decent but u can get kigtropin or hyger for slightly cheaper that does the same job


----------



## levi6482 (Aug 23, 2013)

zainny said:


> Pretty decent but u can get kigtropin or hyger for slightly cheaper that does the same job


Is kigtropin good to use on its own?? Does it create size & lean gains & strength ??


----------



## zainny (Feb 9, 2013)

kigtropin is pretty decent mate, ive used it a few times.


----------



## arnolds (Sep 3, 2013)

has anyone else used these? as my source saying it is very good g.h., are they pharma? it seems to be doing good job for him but the price he wants, it would only justify if pharma grade?


----------



## raymansys (Mar 13, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone come across this brand before?
> 
> ...


----------



## raymansys (Mar 13, 2014)

iv used the vaxgen and i dont think so its real hgh and results are not as should be ppl dont waist ur money buy this carp


----------



## jbarny (Apr 23, 2014)

so confused, you say its real or fake?


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Saw a thread on another site of a guy who kept going hypo after using these which put me off.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

jamzee500 said:


> Saw a thread on another site of a guy who kept going hypo after using these which put me off.


Was probably insulin then.


----------



## tyson 75 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Jamzee. Have you heard anything recently about Vexagen. Grateful for comments on that subject


----------

